# Painting Apartments



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

First of all I want to thank all the greeters for responses to my introduction. You have made me feel very welcome.

I am in the business of painting apartments. My wife and I started out by becomming apartment managers at one apartment complex. I picked up a couple of paint jobs as a tenant moved out and another in. Stupidly, I brushed and rolled the apartment, skipping the popcorn ceiling as I had no sprayer. I discussed this with the owners and it was decided I would by an airless sprayer. For the next apartment, I sat down in the middle of the living room, put the sprayer together, and learned how to use it on that unit's paint job. It took a couple units to master it. After a few units, the owners set me up to paint another complex, and then another.

As it turned out, I now am contracting on seven complexes. We took over management of all seven complexes, and now are "property managers" instead of apartment managers. (Nobody in their deep heart of hearts really "wants" to be an apartment manager.) The money to be made is in maintenance, especially painting. If your the property manager you can contract all this work to do yourself. It is good money. You have to be fast, and tied up the last week of each month and the first days of the next. 

I can walk in a unit (1 or 2 bd room) and tear it down, mask it off, pro block it, and then topcoat it and put it back together and walk out, finishing it by painting the front door and trim, in two days. You have to have a system that is developed by experience. In these units which are designed for speed, the ceilings, walls, and woodwork are all the same color. I use SW Pro-block latex, and then SW Promar 400 latex usually in Dover White Semi Gloss. I average two units a week,a nd sometimes three in crunches. I am no where up to the work you guys do, but I am able to make good money doing this. There is a never ending flow of work in this business. I am fast, but I do everything my very best, as I can do it no other way. Sometimes my wife will mask off the cabinets and windows for me, and I always remove all ceiling fixtures, hardware, and I am rather obsessive about not getting any paint on fixtures. If I am lucky, the carpet is jerking out, or in unlucky cases I have to protect it for "one more tenant" before we replace it. 

I am currently using a Grayco ProX7 sprayer and I like it a lot. My first sprayer was a Wagner and it painted about 150 units before it died. I am very obsessive on cleaning and maintenance of the sprayer. I also change my filters on the respirator after each job. That may seem a lot to some of you, but I have only one set of lungs. I try and do a professional job on each unit, even when hurried. If it is not good enough for me to live in, it is not good enough to rent to anyone else. I average about $600 labor for a one bedroom, and $800 for a two bedroom. I charge $50 for nail holes per unit. If he put her head through the sheet rock, those holes are an extra $100 each. I always get quite a bit of sheetrock repair on apartments, so it adds up.

Well I just turned 67 today. I am still going strong. I became a Journeyman painter at age 20, then went to the Army, and now am back slinging latex. The apartment business is good. I would like to hear from anyone else on here who does them.

Thank you for reading!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like it is working for you. I hear some apartment painters are doing 4-6 units a day but they are only getting 2-3 hundred per apartment. If you can bang them out quicker you could be killing it. 

How large is the complex? Are you doing the landscaping, plumbing, roofing and what not as well. 

Never done em btw.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds like it is working for you. I hear some apartment painters are doing 4-6 units a day but they are only getting 2-3 hundred per apartment. If you can bang them out quicker you could be killing it.
> 
> How large is the complex? Are you doing the landscaping, plumbing, roofing and what not as well.
> 
> Never done em btw.



I have seen some of those $200 -$300 jobs. It depends on the management company and what they want to pay, which is usually quite small. No way would I do one for less than I am now. When I was younger I was doing most things when we managed the first unit. Grounds keeping pays ok, but too hard for an old man, and can't compete with painting.
My owners know they are getting a professional job on their units which will make them still seem new years from now. I know one dweep who has a backpack sprayer filled with 50% bleach and goes in between tenants and washes the walls!! Can you imagine that? Insane!
Yes to answer your question I can do any work on the property. My largest complex has 72 units, and is the oldest and most turned over. I spend most of my time there. It has 2 BR townhouses with upstairs and I totally HATE those upstairs!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good gig. You may be able to offer advice and suggestions to PT members interested in moving into this area of work. Niche work is always interesting to learn about.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Good gig. You may be able to offer advice and suggestions to PT members interested in moving into this area of work. Niche work is always interesting to learn about.



If one is able to low bid some work out in exchange for LOTS of work, then you as a professional painting company might do ok. I don't know, however, how you could pay normal wages and come out by bidding on units. You really need to be in control of the contract of the property. You see, if I got sick or just simply did not want to do units, I have the option to contract them out. In my case, I have the contract and will have it as long as I decide to keep it up. Also, many landlords (owners) will want to skate on the price and keep the work quality at low level. There are people making $7.25 an hour brushing and rolling apartments. I have scraped enough of their paint off the cabinets and bath fixtures to last me a life time. I am doing a professional job for a very dedicated owner, who wishes his investment to succeed and last for a long time. That is why he does not low ball pay for paint or turn around work. This is why in effect I am a property manager, but wife does the paperwork, and I paint. I can make money this way, and feel I am doing a good job at my craft. I just don't know if you could contract apartments at normal pro painter costs any other way.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You make some good points. This is an area I've never gotten involved in and likely never will. I would get bored out of my gourd doing repetitive jobs like that. However, we have many here who are struggling and perhaps this is an area that they could benefit learning more about. Seems like having a "system" in place and working efficiently are the keys. Also having an owner who cares about their properties is a plus.


----------



## fastlanepainting (Sep 25, 2011)

I also do mostly apartments but the mgmt companies I have contracts with are all low income section 8 units. I spray the ceilings and closets and cut/roll the walls and I do a unit in a day and work alone. Its steady work but gets tiresome because all 4 mgmt companies I do work for have bone eggshell walls and white semi trim. I feel like its a treat when I do a residential job and get to use colors ha ha.

I also started out working for a management company, I was a maintenence tech, they had a hard time keeping paint contractors because they pay net 90 and nobody wanted to wait 90 days to get paid so I did it, did a few more and finally quit my job, got insurance and a contractor reg and kind of snowballed into 4 mgmt companies and working 7 days a week.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

researchhound said:


> You make some good points. This is an area I've never gotten involved in and likely never will. I would get bored out of my gourd doing repetitive jobs like that. However, we have many here who are struggling and perhaps this is an area that they could benefit learning more about. Seems like having a "system" in place and working efficiently are the keys. Also having an owner who cares about their properties is a plus.



Yeah, its a lot like assembly line. I am almost glad now and then to have a wall repair. If I were younger and had the energy I would like to bid the owner on removing the popcorn ceilings and doing them back in knockdown just to have something different. But ----ewe, do I want to get into that mess or not? Glad I have enough as it is. Not sure how I would price that work? Not that I am hot to trot on it, but any suggestions on how much a sq ft?


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

fastlanepainting said:


> I also do mostly apartments but the mgmt companies I have contracts with are all low income section 8 units. I spray the ceilings and closets and cut/roll the walls and I do a unit in a day and work alone. Its steady work but gets tiresome because all 4 mgmt companies I do work for have bone eggshell walls and white semi trim. I feel like its a treat when I do a residential job and get to use colors ha ha.
> 
> I also started out working for a management company, I was a maintenence tech, they had a hard time keeping paint contractors because they pay net 90 and nobody wanted to wait 90 days to get paid so I did it, did a few more and finally quit my job, got insurance and a contractor reg and kind of snowballed into 4 mgmt companies and working 7 days a week.


Sounds like you got it going on if you like the long weeks. Most of my days equal 10 hours. When I go in a unit, I have a set of stuff to do that day, and usually stay through it all. When I set up to spray, I don't take a break until the motor spins up telling me the five is empty and then I shut down and clean off and get a coffee. In this work, if you snooze you lose and your their a day or two beyond, and behind on the next unit. I also lock myself in and don't answer the door when in a unit. Not that I am scared but I can't afford the time to jaw jack with passers by. It pisses me to the max to be spraying and door bell is rung and some "lookie here" wants to know what I am doing!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> Yeah, its a lot like assembly line. I am almost glad now and then to have a wall repair. If I were younger and had the energy I would like to bid the owner on removing the popcorn ceilings and doing them back in knockdown just to have something different. But ----ewe, do I want to get into that mess or not? Glad I have enough as it is. Not sure how I would price that work? Not that I am hot to trot on it, but any suggestions on how much a sq ft?


I can't help you specifically with that but others may be able to give you a rough idea (see:http://www.painttalk.com/f2/what-fair-price-popcorn-ceiling-removal-17097/). I don't do it myself - I just stick to the painting part. I have a couple of drywall guys I call in to do all of that for me. That might be the way to go. Have someone in to do a few and see what's really involved. You can then decide whether you'd really like to pursue it or hand it off.

In general, pricing questions are frowned upon here but those are usually along the lines of, "How much should I charge to paint three rooms and a hall?" Or, "How much should I charge to paint the outside of a 3 bedroom, two bath house?" Way too many variable involved. Not so much in your situation.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

I do a fair amount of apartment work. Luckily none of my complexes have porcorn ceilings! Wall colors are the same as ceilings. I don't mind doing them. Only 1 of my complexes uses white or off white! My trim is usually stained. Really a nice set up for painting. I can brush and roll a 2 bedroom in a day generally. I actually make more per hour on apartments than anything else.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

researchhound said:


> I can't help you specifically with that but others may be able to give you a rough idea (see:http://www.painttalk.com/f2/what-fair-price-popcorn-ceiling-removal-17097/). I don't do it myself - I just stick to the painting part. I have a couple of drywall guys I call in to do all of that for me. That might be the way to go. Have someone in to do a few and see what's really involved. You can then decide whether you'd really like to pursue it or hand it off.
> 
> In general, pricing questions are frowned upon here but those are usually along the lines of, "How much should I charge to paint three rooms and a hall?" Or, "How much should I charge to paint the outside of a 3 bedroom, two bath house?" Way too many variable involved. Not so much in your situation.


Yeah I agree. Seems the drywall guys are more tuned to that sort of thing, and the results would be better with them on the job. I have done some, but didn't have the drill down well enough to really see the whole of it. I also understand that pricing is fully situational in lots of ways. In my OP I did want to mention what I charged to show that I am doing a professional job at what I consider a professional price point. I was also curious to see if any members had considered doing apartments, or if that was mainly left out of the professional arena. I have found some other threads on apartment work, and will investigate those. Everyone responding has been very helpful and enjoyable and I appreciate that so much!!


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

CajunDavid said:


> I do a fair amount of apartment work. Luckily none of my complexes have porcorn ceilings! Wall colors are the same as ceilings. I don't mind doing them. Only 1 of my complexes uses white or off white! My trim is usually stained. Really a nice set up for painting. I can brush and roll a 2 bedroom in a day generally. I actually make more per hour on apartments than anything else.


Thanks for your comment. I can see where a general painting company could be interested in apartment work. Again as I have said it depends on the management of the complex and how much they are willing to pay for.
One thing I will never do (again) is offer to paint an occupied apartment.
I have done this twice and got burned both times. The tenant thinks your going to move all their stuff around and put it back just as it was. One thought they could cram everything in the one bedroom and I could just skip paining the bedroom, and they would live their while I was working on it. I learned this the hard way. I don't do occupied.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to do them. The companies vary quite a bit as does the quality of relationship, pay, etc. 

Some deals work better than others.

Usually, it's a bottom of the barrel situation in my experience.

Sometimes it's not, if it's not, I think it's an exception rather than the rule.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> Thanks for your comment. I can see where a general painting company could be interested in apartment work. Again as I have said it depends on the management of the complex and how much they are willing to pay for.
> One thing I will never do (again) is offer to paint an occupied apartment.
> I have done this twice and got burned both times. The tenant thinks your going to move all their stuff around and put it back just as it was. One thought they could cram everything in the one bedroom and I could just skip paining the bedroom, and they would live their while I was working on it. I learned this the hard way. I don't do occupied.


I agree. I absolutely refuse to do occupied rentals. Too many things to go wrong.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> Yeah I agree. Seems the drywall guys are more tuned to that sort of thing, and the results would be better with them on the job. I have done some, but didn't have the drill down well enough to really see the whole of it. I also understand that pricing is fully situational in lots of ways. In my OP I did want to mention what I charged to show that I am doing a professional job at what I consider a professional price point. I was also curious to see if any members had considered doing apartments, or if that was mainly left out of the professional arena. I have found some other threads on apartment work, and will investigate those. Everyone responding has been very helpful and enjoyable and I appreciate that so much!!


That's because you came in with well presented information about your situation followed by intelligent questions and feedback. If all newer members came in this way it would be great. So thank you.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I agree. I absolutely refuse to do occupied rentals. Too many things to go wrong.


Those occupied ones su*k for sure. I agreed to do a living room in one before xmas just because the fella doing the upkeep seemed in a real pickle, so me being the extra nice guy I am went. Ohhhh boy, big living room crammed with furniture and two dogs running loose. Had to fill and paint *one* wall so I ended up making three separate trips there. Never again!


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotiadawg said:


> Those occupied ones su*k for sure. I agreed to do a living room in one before xmas just because the fella doing the upkeep seemed in a real pickle, so me being the extra nice guy I am went. Ohhhh boy, big living room crammed with furniture and two dogs running loose. Had to fill and paint *one* wall so I ended up making three separate trips there. Never again!


Really sounds like some of my experiences. I had one lady who "promised" me she would protect her own stuff if I would only do the apartment. I thought well that would be ok, but her "protection" was to simply lay sheets of newspaper over everything. HA, as soon as you opened the door, all that is blown away. One of our places is for the elderly and disabled. That was where this job was. I felt sorry for the lady, she wanted to spurce up so badly. In short, I moved everything out, covered the carpet, painted the walls and trim, and moved every thing back in. I made like (-) nada on that job, but I sure pleased a sweet old lady? Go figure.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

researchhound said:


> That's because you came in with well presented information about your situation followed by intelligent questions and feedback. If all newer members came in this way it would be great. So thank you.


Well, we are coming up finding some people are doing apartments to fill in dead space, and in most cases there is low money or difficulty with management, and I see that out there. In the case of the Section 8 HUD's or other Rental Assistance apartments, it is a metter of budget on the owners. I think now for a painting company to make enough to fool with apartments it would be like rehab work. When the properties get shabby enough, the government will authorize rehabs for buildings, which include wall repair, new appliances, painting, and flooring. These are let to bids. I have seem some of these as rather large jobs. This is probably more attractive than just doing them on move outs on a variable basis. Many management companies like to pay the manager something rather small for a quick paintjob between tenants. I am beginning to think I am in a unique situation.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One time I had to paint an apartment, unoccupied. I went in and had to leave immediately because of the odor. 

It smelled like they had a bunch of dogs or other animals in there that didn't get let out if you know what I mean... 

I asked one of the maintenance guys for the building about it and he said that as far as he knew, they didn't have any animals in there.

I wish I hadn't spoke with him, because knowing that made it even more disgusting. Stains all over the walls and stuff. The kids must not have known how to use the bathroom. 

Worst I had ever seen. 

Coverstain worked.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

HSpencer said:


> Well, we are coming up finding some people are doing apartments to fill in dead space, and in most cases there is low money or difficulty with management, and I see that out there. In the case of the Section 8 HUD's or other Rental Assistance apartments, it is a metter of budget on the owners. I think now for a painting company to make enough to fool with apartments it would be like rehab work. When the properties get shabby enough, the government will authorize rehabs for buildings, which include wall repair, new appliances, painting, and flooring. These are let to bids. I have seem some of these as rather large jobs. This is probably more attractive than just doing them on move outs on a variable basis. Many management companies like to pay the manager something rather small for a quick paintjob between tenants. I am beginning to think I am in a unique situation.


We used to do a lot of what we call low-rental apts for the municipality. Man it got depressing after awhile. Too many times we'd be in trying to work around a family where the guy was on disability pension (usually for a bad back) and around 10am he'd get up have a couple beer and half a pack of smokes for breakfast then go out in the yard working on an old car, or go fishing, four-wheeling etc. Sour grapes I guess on our part but it sure got old fast.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

HSpencer, when I first read your OP I thought, OMG another blow hard painter. Then I saw that you just turned 67 years old and then I thought, OMG what an inspiration!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CApainter said:


> HSpencer, when I first read your OP I thought, OMG another blow hard painter. Then I saw that you just turned 67 years old and then I thought, OMG what an inspiration!


He absolutely is ! I doubt I'll _even reach _67 and I know for sure I won't still be working:no:. I'm sure he has a lot he could teach us young fellas, same as uncle Bill has:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've painted thousands of apartments. I kinda "fell into them" (long boring story).
For the first 20 or so years in business, some years they'd make up 80% or more of my income. 
I still paint 10 or 20 apts a year.

Can't say I did them as good as you, HS...don't remember ever taking down any light fixtures.
I kinda remember doing a better job on them in the early years...and I'm not sure exactly which apartment turned me into a hack..probably somewhere around #500.

Sounds like you enjoy them, HS...Good for you! 
They're good/steady bread and butter, and although it doesn't sound like you're looking to build any customer-base.... every apt. building has an owner, and everyone that lives in an apartment knows someone that owns a house.


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

HSpencer said:


> One thing I will never do (again) is offer to paint an occupied apartment./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree. Possibly because they aren't paying, tenants can be a huge pain! I won't even consider doing an occupied apartment anymore.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> He absolutely is ! I doubt I'll _even reach _67 and I know for sure I won't still be working:no:. I'm sure he has a lot he could teach us young fellas, same as uncle Bill has:yes:


It's guys like HS who remind me that there's opportunities for me to apply my trade well into my sixties if I want to earn a few extra bucks in retirement. And that at 52, I'm not nearly as ineffective as my body wants me to believe I am.

HS, what's more interesting to me then how fast you can tape and spray out a two bedroom apartment is, how do you keep yourself fit for this physical type of work, and what motivates you to sling a spray gun at sixty seven?


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> One time I had to paint an apartment, unoccupied. I went in and had to leave immediately because of the odor.
> 
> It smelled like they had a bunch of dogs or other animals in there that didn't get let out if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Yeah amazes me how some people live. I see it all the time. I bought an Qzone machine that I can put in the unit the night before I work on it and it helps by killing the foul odors. I also jerk any carpet in those before I go to work.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotiadawg said:


> We used to do a lot of what we call low-rental apts for the municipality. Man it got depressing after awhile. Too many times we'd be in trying to work around a family where the guy was on disability pension (usually for a bad back) and around 10am he'd get up have a couple beer and half a pack of smokes for breakfast then go out in the yard working on an old car, or go fishing, four-wheeling etc. Sour grapes I guess on our part but it sure got old fast.


Thanks for your comments. Reminds me of asking my wife just the other day if she and I were the only people in the world not on disability. HA.
We see our fair share of those folks. Drawing SSI and then fishing or doing an under the table job, and not reporting it as income. And their lease requires them to report it, as they pay 30% of their adjusted gross monthly income or (AGMI) against the rent. Sometimes I think if someone cant deal with a cloudy day, their emotionally disabled and eligible for SSI.
But I guess this is just me griping. I know lots of people have it hard.
I know if I can work, I am damn sure going to.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

CApainter said:


> HSpencer, when I first read your OP I thought, OMG another blow hard painter. Then I saw that you just turned 67 years old and then I thought, OMG what an inspiration!


You folks are very kind. I retired US Army at age 58, and thought what am I going to do. I decided on this, really love it, and it is more hobby than job. I will tell you that down on knees, filling nail holes, caulking and painting base and shoe really eats my lunch! Thank the Lord for knee pads. (And Tylenol).
There are mornings I don't want to play, but by 9:00 am and enough coffee I am hot to trot again. I do my best work in the afternoons for some reason. I also have to have the old rock and roll blaring on the boombox to keep myself plugging along.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> I agree. I absolutely refuse to do occupied rentals. Too many things to go wrong.


 I prepped/painted an occupied apt kitchen ceiling a few months ago, that required RRP.
The tenants were out of town...knew I was coming, but didn't move anything out of the way.
4 mil plastic from (10') ceiling to floor, right over all the pictures on the walls, dishes on the counters, table and chairs.
I didn't break anything..but what a PITA.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotiadawg said:


> He absolutely is ! I doubt I'll _even reach _67 and I know for sure I won't still be working:no:. I'm sure he has a lot he could teach us young fellas, same as uncle Bill has:yes:


Thanks for responding. I am probably way too old school to teach anyone anything. When I was apprenticing it was in the dark ages where you mixed color on the job. The white lead and raw sienna days. I spent my first year folding dropcloths, scraping windows, and cleaning tools. I thought I had made master painter when I was finally allowed to prime siding! I got my ass chewed a lot but now I appreciate that.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

HSpencer said:


> Thanks for responding. I am probably way too old school to teach anyone anything.


I doubt that very much.

..but your humblenuss is refreshing.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

CApainter said:


> It's guys like HS who remind me that there's opportunities for me to apply my trade well into my sixties if I want to earn a few extra bucks in retirement. And that at 52, I'm not nearly as ineffective as my body wants me to believe I am.
> 
> HS, what's more interesting to me then how fast you can tape and spray out a two bedroom apartment is, how do you keep yourself fit for this physical type of work, and what motivates you to sling a spray gun at sixty seven?


I think my health is due to my 30 years in the Army. 4 mile runs, 40 push ups and sit ups a week even at age 55. You had to pass the PT tests to keep in there. I had a full bells and whistles physical at age 65 and nothing was going on, so hopefully I will be able to do this work until at least 70. Also keeping on working contributes to your health at any age. Also, I think most of one's health is mental attitude. I can feel like warmed over dog crap and still make myself hit the ball if I need to. But I have my days, you know?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

HSpencer said:


> Thanks for responding. I am probably way too old school to teach anyone anything. When I was apprenticing it was in the dark ages where you mixed color on the job. The white lead and raw sienna days. I spent my first year folding dropcloths, scraping windows, and cleaning tools. I thought I had made master painter when I was finally allowed to prime siding! I got my ass chewed a lot but now I appreciate that.


I started the same way, but just missed the lead and sienna. Lot of the older folks still wanted it tho. We always mixed all our own colors on the job too which I found really intersting, seeing which tints to use to make the color matches. I learned from my dad and so I got chewed up pretty good sometimes too, but I know I actually deserved it. First time I got to do interior work ( after about three years exterior only) I thought I had it made!:yes:


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotiadawg said:


> I started the same way, but just missed the lead and sienna. Lot of the older folks still wanted it tho. We always mixed all our own colors on the job too which I found really intersting, seeing which tints to use to make the color matches. I learned from my dad and so I got chewed up pretty good sometimes too, but I know I actually deserved it. First time I got to do interior work ( after about three years exterior only) I thought I had it made!:yes:


Thanks for sharing. I remember those days, the guys I worked with and all was a fond memory for me. I was the new guy and also the boss's grandson which helped/hurt depending on what was going on. I especially remember those two and three story houses where we were using the 40 foot ladders and old fashioned rigging with extension boards. OSHA would have crapped their britches at some of the rigging up we did. Somehow on second story windows, I got stung by a scorpion and dropped the bucket, brush and slid down the ladder. My hand swoll up three times normal size and they put ice on it. After a while under the shade tree, my grandpa told me to stay on the ground and recover the shrubs. Nice of him!!!! Grandpa wore khakki pants and shirt, and the rest of us wore painters overalls and white shirts. He also told me he didn't care if I worked in a sewer, I would "start out clean". These things you never forget the rest of your life.
Cheers!!


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I've painted thousands of apartments. I kinda "fell into them" (long boring story).
> For the first 20 or so years in business, some years they'd make up 80% or more of my income.
> I still paint 10 or 20 apts a year.
> 
> ...


Your very right. I don't have any more time for anything else. I do enjoy the work, and if I am not pushed, I like to do the owner the best job I can. I used to tape off light fixtures and ceiling fans, but anymore I just drop them down and put up a pigtail light to work by. In a lot of cases I put up new fixtures and these fans are never cleaned by tenants so they need that while I am at it. I have actually found out that I can satisfy myself best by NOT getting any paint on anything like hardware. My wife is good enough that she can tape off a bathroom for me to spray, and there is almost no brush work afterwards. She is much better than I am on that sort of thing. She uses the 3M handmasker a lot.
Yes the apartments are never ending work. You will, however, have a few tenants that can live in a unit 5 years, and you can rent it to the next tenant without doing anything to it. These are star tenants, and we love them. These are the one that get the full deposit back also.


----------

